# Losing connectivity with Actiontec GT704WG



## LMO (Jun 15, 2006)

I recently changed from the Westell 327W gateway to the Actiontec GT704WG. After power up the Actiontec connects fine, but after a couple of hours I lose the Internet connection at the computer. First I will be unable to display web pages, while email still works. If I reboot the PC neither the browser nor email will connect.

Meanwhile, running ping tests on the Actiontec to external sites are all successfull, so it appears that the gateway itself remains connected. Indicator lights do not change when I lose the Internet.

My ISP is Verizon and I'm running WinXP. Other computers, including ethernet and wireless connections, also are losing connection at the same time.

Power cycling the Actiontec restores the connection. Looking at the IP config, the only difference I see from when things are working to when things are not working are:
Not working:
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1

Working:
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.238.128.12

Any troubleshooting suggestions?
LMO


----------



## LMO (Jun 15, 2006)

After three unproductive calls/chats to Verizon customer support, I finally got the following info on this problem:

This issue is a known issue with the Actiontec gateway. 

It is being worked on but at this time there is no fix available for the gateway itself. 

The solution is to set manual DNS settings on your computers.

To do so go to start, control panel, and click network connections if you see that, if not click network and internet connections and click network connections in the bottom left. 

Right click on the Local Area Connection or Wireless connection you are using and select properties.

Click to highlight Internet Protocol [TCP/IP] , and then click the Properties button.

Set the option for use the following DNS server information.
Enter 68.238.64.12 for the "Preferred DNS Server" field and 68.238.128.12 for the "Alternate DNS Server".

Then click ok.


----------

